# Pictures of a $1,000 Bill



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok, not really, BUT IF you won an awesome jackpot at Ceasars Vegas then drank WAYYYYYYY too much single malt THEN walked (stumbled) to Casa Fuente You would wind up with this and it would be the same as having a $1,000 bill! Holy crap I gotta stay out of that place...

2 BBMF Maduros
2 BBMF
2 Fuente Fuente Opus X Black Orchid
1 Unknown
1 Unknown


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Sexy! Those BBMF Maduros just radiate $$$


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy crap, that's one bad ass haul. Those BBMF & BBMF Maddy's look awesome


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

nice pickups, i hope you stayed for a drink and a smoke


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

most excellent haul my man!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I hope you waited until you sobered up before sparking them :mrgreen:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:shock: 

That is waaaaaay better than a thousand dollar bill  :thumb:


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

wait.. 8 sticks were $1000.00?


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok, I'll bite, what's BBMF stand for...also those sticks look awesome!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

im guessing you havent been to casa fuente? those bbmf's are what, $150 ea there?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Please tell me you spent the $20 on a Casa Fuente Rosado! They're excellent!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

must of had a good night of video poker those look great Tom , enjoy them


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice teaser. My folks are in Vegas right now and I asked them to stop in there for me. Doubt they'll come back with THOSE though... :lol:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

JJGeis said:


> Ok, I'll bite, what's BBMF stand for...also those sticks look awesome!


Big Bad Mother... You get the point.


----------

